# Water Ingress on new 747-2



## sumo69 (Nov 16, 2005)

Late last year I purchased a new 747-2 and was very impressed with it's flexibility to accommodate my family and all our associated sports equipment!. As it was our first motorhome we spent the winter getting used to the vehicle and generally it went very well. However, about 8 weeks ago I discovered that the rear bed mattress was very wet and traced this back to a drip coming from the over bed cupboard. Returned to the dealer who replaced upper rear brake light but still leaked. Latest attempt was to perform a temporary repair to the roof as the strip connecting the rear panels was in the wrong place. Still not happy and awaiting the permanent solution once parts arrive from Burstner – it’s about 7 weeks and still waiting!!

Has anyone else had any similar issues and would appreciate any tips to ensure that I really do have a long term and permanent resolution to the issue.

Thanks in advance…..


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sumo69

Sorry to hear about the leak and I cannot help with the specific problem but I do advise you to get hold of one of these (or one like it). You will then be >"tooled up"<up to trace any damp and be sure that it has been cured.










mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sumo69 said:


> Latest attempt was to perform a temporary repair to the roof as the strip connecting the rear panels was in the wrong place. Still not happy and awaiting the permanent solution once parts arrive from Burstner - it's about 7 weeks and still waiting!!


Hi

Sorry to hear about your problem but I'm puzzled why the dealer needs parts, if the sealing strip is in the wrong place it should be straightforward job to remove, re seal and replace correctly .. 
Have you contacted Burstner about this problem, they may be able to lean on the dealer to get it repaired promptly.. I think I would be paying him a visit...


----------



## sumo69 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim,

The thought did cross my mind. I think they are confusing the source problem and the resultant damage as waiting for parts for the later i.e. new mattress, cupboards etc.

To be honest lost confidence in the dealer as takes at least 3-4 days before they return my calls with the standard response “It’s a busy time of year you know!”. 

Wrote a detailed letter last week and suggested they need to get Burstner involved. My big worry is I’ve big trips planned in the near future and very worried this is just taking too long. Still awaiting a reply and planning another phone call tomorrow and a face to face visit on Saturday.

As I am new to this is it normal to wait 2-3 months for what I would consider standard parts?

Thanks for you advice and will certainly mention that tomorrow.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Is the seal /seam the one at the rear between the roof and the rear cap of the radiused cap and the back panel. Have they checked the rubber grommet that connects the rear camera. I would have thought that if it was the roof strip that could have been surface sealed with a flexible mastic and then water checked, rear brake light just reseal it and the same for the camera wire. The mattress sits up on the bed slats -have they been damaged, I would check all the way down into the garage . Good idea to get a moisture meter make a sketch of where you hold the meter and take reading. 

i have had excellent service from my dealer but in the past week was refused a warranty job by my local dealer, now resolved by post. I had new jacks supplied as one of mine was very sticky , that took about 2 weeks from order to Germany to dealer and onto me - 7 weeks someone is taking the P. 

I would get in touch with the Burstner man in Co Durham he is very helpful.


----------



## sumo69 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think it’s the seal/seam you refer to but will double check. The dealer checked the camera and initially thought it was the seal on the top centre brake light. It was very wet inside and they replaced and re-sealed. Didn’t fix problem which actually gets much worse when you drive in the rain at speed. Investigation appears to around the roof seal but I am not convinced they are 100% sure.

Yes, I am going to get the Burstner man involved and thanks for your help as certainly feel I am now in a position to ask more educated questions


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I would be asking what type of insulation is in the curved section . If it is Fibreglass matt, when wet it changes from an insulator to a conductor -not what you want.
This my seem silly but if you got a roll of gutter tape and applied it to the seam and them sprayed water on it you might manage to eliminate that - saving alot of additional work or not dependent on findings.
I thought there was an access panel in the rear cupboards for the camera connections can you see anything through that. 
If you can get to a good timber preservation company some of them have building scopes that look in cavities that would be helpful and they always have damp meters.


----------



## sumo69 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just to let you know that my dealer has eventually provided a permanent fix to my water ingress problem. Actually turned out to be an incorrectly fitted pod. i.e. the curved section that connects the back panel to the roof. Sourcing the pod and associated furniture replacement from Burstner took around 5 months which I found less than impressive. Whilst the time element was one thing, I was particular disappointed with Burstners inability to communicate when the parts would arrive. Not once during the 5month period could anyone tell me when my problem would be fixed. This only occurred when they arrived.

Interested to know if this typical of the Motorhome manufactures, especially Burstner.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I had the Alko jacks replaced (warranty) on mine and that took about 3 weeks.

Ordered from the dealer -- Germany -- back to dealer and on the Scotland .

I thought that was good.

They never answer emails to the German office though.


----------



## sumo69 (Nov 16, 2005)

Interesting your reference to the lack of email response. That’s actually what I was told repeatedly by the dealer. I did suggest they pick up the phone and call them. To which the dealer response was “We don’t have the number!”. It was at about that time my relationship with the dealer became a little tense!

However, bad experience is now becoming a distance memory as very happy with the 747 and it’s perfect for my family the type of trips we enjoy.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We purchased a new 747 last Year but touch wood no problems like this only with water gauge and bloody Fiamma Awning which I will post about for help later

I have written directly to Burstner and did get a repy, they said they do not deal direct with the customer and I should contact my nearest Burstner dealer.

Just to let you know by the way, Essenjay in Poole is now a Burstner Service trader along with them already being a Fiat Service garage.

Which pleases me in that he does not sell motorhomes so his focus is on repair and service and of course fitting accessories


----------



## 100601 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have Delphin Performance 700 I too would recommend Essanjay Poole who fitted my sat dish & camera , and in future will be able to service the van


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Just pray that you do not ever need a new windscreen. I did, the first 2 ordered from Germany were in pieces by the time they arrived at Autoglass in Norwich. Eventually the 3rd arrived in one piece. Meanwhile we cleared off to Spain and told Autoglass we would be back in 4 months. Fortunately the crack only slowly propagated across the bottom of the screen.
Moral: if you have a small chip which can be repaired - get it done straight away.
Graham


----------

